# 16hh Piebald Cob Mare-Yorkshire Area



## MHOL (15 March 2011)




----------



## BlizzardBudd (15 March 2011)

really hope she is found


----------



## MerrySherryRider (17 March 2011)

Best wishes in finding Saska and the person who has her.


----------



## Mrs Claus (17 March 2011)

looks a really lovely horse hope S  can be found


----------



## elizabeth122 (17 March 2011)

Think this horse will soon be found some details have been passed on tonight!!


----------



## Mrs Claus (17 March 2011)

I was wondering about this missing horse hope it can be return again safe home soon


----------



## MerrySherryRider (18 March 2011)

That sounds hopeful. Fingers crossed for a successful outcome.


----------



## MHOL (18 March 2011)

Great News, Saska has been found due to our enquiries which we passed onto the police, they went this morning and placed a seize order on Saska, she is going home tomorrow. A Happy ending for one owner, and a very sad new "owner" we always do all we can to help these people who have been conned into getting their money back if they want our help.


----------



## Taboo1968 (18 March 2011)

As said on the other Saska post, well done MHOL......


----------



## MerrySherryRider (18 March 2011)

Well done MHOL, so glad Saska is going home. Must be awful for the new owners though.


----------



## wishingonastar (18 March 2011)

Hi just as per the other thread I'm the lady who bought saska froma vicous person!!
Mhol there was no seizing orders and I am one of saskas "owners", your making me look like I'm in the wrong.
Just to confirm I bought saska from a name person on the other thread and it seemed legitamate, we have had her 8 months now and this morning when 
The police came my word crumbled. She is our first horse ever!! My son is now 10 and is beside himself and doesn't
Understand how this "person" can have been so horrible!
Anyhow, myself and saskas other mummy have been chatting and she will have 2 mummys but go home for now and we have agreed its
Ok for us to visit.
If anyone has been treated the same by this "person, please get in touch and pm me as we need to stop this before another family is hurt
Thank you for your comments about saska, she is a gorgeous and unique girl and is loved by us all
X


----------



## MHOL (19 March 2011)

wishingonastar said:



			Hi just as per the other thread I'm the lady who bought saska froma vicous person!!
Mhol there was no seizing orders and I am one of saskas "owners", your making me look like I'm in the wrong.
Just to confirm I bought saska from a name person on the other thread and it seemed legitamate, we have had her 8 months now and this morning when 
The police came my word crumbled. She is our first horse ever!! My son is now 10 and is beside himself and doesn't
Understand how this "person" can have been so horrible!
Anyhow, myself and saskas other mummy have been chatting and she will have 2 mummys but go home for now and we have agreed its
Ok for us to visit.
If anyone has been treated the same by this "person, please get in touch and pm me as we need to stop this before another family is hurt
Thank you for your comments about saska, she is a gorgeous and unique girl and is loved by us all
X
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, this is the term the police gave to us, its so the horse cannot be moved. There are people who have suddenly disappeared with a horse, i didnt imply you were in the wrong, its a very sad situation, we are here to help you with a civil case to get your money back.

Katie


----------



## timthearab (22 March 2011)

Well done MHOL.......
New owner, im sorry you have been put through the mill on this but believe me MHOL are there to help ALL concerned.
A sieze order is the terminology used by the police to stop illegal movement of the stolen PROPERTY!!!!  It doesnt read as if MHOL are having ago.  They have said all along that they are there to help!!!!!!
I speak from experiance if you care to look at Timthearab threads you will see all i went through as his owner. Yes he was sold on but he STILL belonged to me. You are within your rights to pursue civil court action for the return of monies.
Good Luck XXX Chin Up XXX  well done for doing the right thing XXX


----------



## burge (22 March 2011)

This horse was 'Missing on Loan' so why doesn't the true owner loan the horse to 'wishingonastar' then all would be happy?  Just a thought.


----------



## MHOL (22 March 2011)

burge said:



			This horse was 'Missing on Loan' so why doesn't the true owner loan the horse to 'wishingonastar' then all would be happy?  Just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, we did suggest that to her owner, as an option, and her owner did ask wishingonastar if she would like to, but for personal reasons it was felt that Saska should go home, but wishingonastar is her second mummy and is always welcome to visit, we are going to help wishingonastar and offer her the support and help to retrieve her money back, it doesn't make up though for all the heartache. If anyone has loaned their horse to Debbie Cooper or brought one from her please contact us in confidence. Thank you


----------

